# 22



## squirrel killer (Sep 19, 2009)

my 22 keeps getting out of sight every time i use it.i make sure the rings are tight and i dont bump the scope what could be happening?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Possiable causes is cheap scope won't holod zerro.
Not enough trigger time by shooter and scope is fine.
Possiable rifle does not like the ammo choice and is spitting them out waiting for the good stuff it likes.
shooter isn't useing the same shooting form each shot. 
thats to name a few causes.

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you said the rings are tight, what about the bases


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

wood stock? loose receiver screw? pressure from the stock against the barrel?


----------

